# Kitchen cabinet repair



## house doctor (Oct 12, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone could give me a clue on what's better: 1) stripping and completely replacing my kitchen cabinets or 2) getting the superficial replacements i.e. replacing the exterior doors.  Which method would be easier? cheaper? look better?  I am just weighing out my options.


----------



## sonofthesoil (Oct 14, 2005)

Cabinet refinishing is much cheaper - the key consideration is, do you have enough cabinet space right now?  If you do, I would go with the refinish job - if not, just tear everything out and start fresh - of course, that means you need to look at your counter-tops too.


----------



## Canadiver (Nov 11, 2005)

Replacing doors and refacing cabinets is usually cheaper, and you do not have to touch the counter tops. Depending on when and how the cabinets were made would determine witch way to go. Manufactured cabinets today have much better slides for drawers and shelves etc. Shelving is adjustable, in most cases the layout can be customised to your needs. I would say it would depend on each individuals situation.


----------



## rk_king2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

house doctor said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone could give me a clue on what's better: 1) stripping and completely replacing my kitchen cabinets or 2) getting the superficial replacements i.e. replacing the exterior doors.  Which method would be easier? cheaper? look better?  I am just weighing out my options.



Cheaper doesnt mean better in all cases, if you are limited on a budget, then prefacing would be the way to go, if money's not an issue, I would suggest doing a complete new kitchen remodel.

http://www.allhomerepairsyourself.com


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 23, 2006)

Refacing with new door and drawer fronts is usally cheaper and easier and you don't lose your kitchen not to mention your counters can stay. I have seen some excellent work out there so get references and make sure 2 of those references are a year old so you know there work holds up.


----------

